# Opeth Tuning on Ghost Reveries



## Doomcreeper (Feb 23, 2009)

When I looked at the tabs it's saying Open D but D-A-D-F-A-D but isn't the F supposed to be F sharp in open D? Did they just change it or are the tabs wrong?


----------



## Brendan G (Feb 23, 2009)

For open D minor, it is F natural. However, I do not know whether or not that is the tuning Opeth used.


----------



## Doomcreeper (Feb 23, 2009)

Brendan G said:


> For open D minor, it is F natural. However, I do not know whether or not that is the tuning Opeth used.



Thank you, that would make sense because the powertabs seemed right with the F natural.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah it's D minor  Not many D major chords but a shitload of minor ones on GR.


----------



## the_arod (Feb 23, 2009)

I once saw this heavy discussion between two camps: DADFAD vs. DADFAE
the first one is open D minor, right??

great album by the way


----------



## liquidcow (Feb 23, 2009)

the_arod said:


> I once saw this heavy discussion between two camps: DADFAD vs. DADFAE
> the first one is open D minor, right??
> 
> great album by the way



The first is open D minor, the second is open D minor add 9.

I've got the Opeth tab book and it says DADFAD for most of the Ghost Reveries songs, but there's one where it says one guitar is in a slightly different tuning, which seems very odd so I'm not sure it's right about that.


----------

